# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  کلاس کار با User Agent String --- تعیین نام مرورگر : ورژن - سیستم عامل : ورژن

## leaping

سلام
یک کلاس نوشتم شاید برای خیلی از دوستان به درد بخور باشه
(از این به بعد سعی میکنم کلاسهایی رو که توی کارهام استفاده میکنم رو به مرور براتون قرار بدم  که شما هم در صورت نیاز بتونید استفاده کنید و حق کپی رایت رو هم در حد اینکه اطلاعات رو از کلاس حذف نکنید رعایت کنید -- همین  :چشمک: )
با این کلاس میتونید مقادر زیر رو از User Agent String استخراج کنید $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT']

برای دوستانی که آشنایی با User Agent String ندارن باید بگم که این رشته ای هست که توسط متغییر سراسری  $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'] اطلاعات مربوط به کاربر رو برای ما برمیگردونه که شامل نام سیستم عامل , ورژن , نوع مرورگر و ورژن و بعضی از اطلاعات دیگرو برمیگردونه اما از اونجایی که این اطلاعات در همه مرورگرها یکسان نیست و در خیلی از موارد اصلا اسمها هم مربوط به اون چیزی نیست که تو ذهنتونه سخته بتونید تشخیص بدید که چی به چیه این کلاس کمک میکنه که شما این اطلاعات رو به صورت موردی از هم تفکیک بدید و اون رو نمایش بدید و یا ذخیره کنید


نام مرورگر
ورژن مرورگر
نام سیستم عامل
ورژن سیستم عامل
نام ورژن
کمپانی تولید کننده

آدرس آیکون مرورگر
آدرس آیکون سیستم عامل

فعلا برای اول کار فقط 
این سیستم عاملها پشتیبانی میشه

Windows
Mac Os
Linux

و این مرورگرها

Chrome
IE
Firefox
Opera
Safari

در حال حاضر این کلاس با استفاده از API وب سایت useragentstring.com کار میکنه اما به زودی ورژن مستقل رو هم براتون قرار میدم
نحوه استفاده از کلاس هم در فایل example.php کاملا واضحه  :لبخند: 

فایل کلاس ضمیمه شده


اگر دوستانی هم مایل به توسعه این کلاس بودن میتونن اون رو توسعه بدن و فایل رو بدن که همینجا به عنوان توسعه دهنده و به نام توسعه دهندش قرار بدیم  :لبخند:

----------


## leaping

سلام
دوستان عزیز امروز یک کلاس دیگه براتون تهیه کردم که تو خیلی از وب سایتهای ایرانی اون رو به صورت پولی قرار دادن
با این کلاس میتونید

نام لاتین کشور مورد نظر
نام فارسی کشور
آیکون پرچم کشور مورد نظر
ISO نام کشورها

رو با استفاده از Ip تعیین کنید

نحوه استفاده از کلاس و همچنین نصب دیتابیس اون که این دیتابیس توسط وب سایت Ip geolocation تهیه شده رو میتونید داخل فایل ضمیمه مطالعه کنید و مثل همیشه هم قانون کپی رایت رو تنها با حذف نکردن نام بنده از کلاس رعایت کنید :چشمک: 

و در آخر مثل همیشه هر کس تمایل به توسعه این کلاس داشت میتونه اینکارو انجام بده تا همینجا به اسم خودش قرار بدیم

(سعی میشه دیتابیس به روز رسانی شده جدید هرچند ماه یکبار در همین تاپیک قرار داده بشه)

متاسفانه به دلیل محدودیت آپلود , فایل مورد نظر در چند پارت قرار داده شده

----------

